# No More Topknot!



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

I finally gave up and cut Bailey's topknot off! I started topknot training him with a little band the second day he was home, but he always hated it. I had to redo it several times a days, but it was always a shaggy matted mess. 

The fist picture is his Before hairdo, the second his After. We're both happy he has eyes now!


----------



## Leila'sMommy (Oct 20, 2012)

Aww, he looks cute with and without a topknot!


----------



## Zoe's Mom88 (Apr 25, 2011)

He looks adorable without it. Like you said you can see his eyes and I am sure he is much more comfortable without having to worry about pulling out his topknot. :aktion033:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

NO WAY!! I am in SHOCK. well he is going to love love it :thumbsup: and you will eventually too.  takes a bit to get used to it. I hope you don't have the curly spot I had with penny. Hers is almost gone now, but took several months. 
He is georgeous boy Marj. :chili: his little face jumped out at me. I love it. He reminds me of Sammie.


----------



## Daisy's Mommie (Sep 24, 2012)

*Water*

Good Morning my fellow furrbaby lovers!!

I have a question obout the water we give our precious babies. We have a circulating water fountain for all of our babies and the manufacturer recommends distilled water only for the fountain. Is this ok for our babies or do they need flouride from tap water? I know that their teeth are fragile and I woke up un the middle of the night thinking about this. Any ideas?? Thanks, Abby


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I assuming you cut it yourself. You did a fantastic job by the way.:thumbsup: I can't cut hair one iota :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I love it so much better when you can see those big dark eyes.


----------



## Sylie (Apr 4, 2011)

Bailey looks gorgeous. I do find it ironic that the bow makers son doesn't want to wear bows. MiMi immediately messes up her top knot too. But if I put a regular bow on it, she really messes with it. She will only tolerate the tiny bows you use for doubles. Oh well.


----------



## MoonDog (Jun 6, 2011)

I love it! He looks so handsome. I bet he loves it too!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Aw Bailey looks so cute!! I like him either way!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

SammieMom said:


> NO WAY!! I am in SHOCK. well he is going to love love it :thumbsup: and you will eventually too.  takes a bit to get used to it. I hope you don't have the curly spot I had with penny. Hers is almost gone now, but took several months.
> He is georgeous boy Marj. :chili: his little face jumped out at me. I love it. He reminds me of Sammie.


No curly spot, but he does have a bit of a cowlick from being in a band 24/7 for 1.5 years.

I really do like it!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

And what beautiful eyes he has!! Great job Marj. :thumbsup:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Daisy's Mommie said:


> Good Morning my fellow furrbaby lovers!!
> 
> I have a question obout the water we give our precious babies. We have a circulating water fountain for all of our babies and the manufacturer recommends distilled water only for the fountain. Is this ok for our babies or do they need flouride from tap water? I know that their teeth are fragile and I woke up un the middle of the night thinking about this. Any ideas?? Thanks, Abby


You'll want to start your own thread and title it so that people will know what the subject matter is. You'll want to start your thread in either the Health & Behavior Section or even in the Food Section. :thumbsup:


----------



## ladodd (Jan 8, 2012)

I think he's adorable either way. Give him hugs.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

oh no!!!! I know you must be crushed (a little at least) but he is adorable - the lack of a top knot makes him look so grown up!


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Ladysmom said:


> No curly spot, but he does have a bit of a cowlick from being in a band 24/7 for 1.5 years.
> 
> I really do like it!


That is the name of it! A COWLICK. Marj, I have trying to fig out what to call it all this time. I used curly spot, kinky spot--but it's a cowlick from the band, your right. Hers was bad. It's almost gone.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Marj I love it. :wub: I love little boys in haircuts like Bailey's. I know what you mean about seeing his eyes now and they are beautiful. He does look all grown up like this! Oh my, no bows from the bow maker for you Bailey! You are a good Mommy, whatever makes him happy is what you should do. I think he looks wonderful.k:


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

It reminds me of the saying about the shoemakers son always goes barefoot. :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: But in this case it's a good thing Tyler wasn't a bow boy either and to tell you the truth, when I've had long hair and put it back in a pony tail, it drives me crazy. I'd get headaches. So I never wanted to push it on him. I love seeing Bailey's big eyes. He's so handsome. :wub::wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

He looks so cute!!


----------



## luvsmalts (Oct 21, 2008)

He is so cute! I bet you will both be much happier now.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Love to see the eyes!!!! :aktion033: ....on a sadder note....I lost 95% of all my beautiful bows in the flood!!!! *sniff* even though I had cut off Abbey's top know, I wasn't ready to give them up. ....guess I should have...


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Bailey looks very handsome sans his topknot, now you can see his beautiful eyes.


----------



## LuvMyBoys (Jan 2, 2012)

That's one might fine lookin' top-knotless Maltese, Ma'am.


----------



## hoaloha (Jan 27, 2012)

Oh my cuteness!!! I love his bright eyes without the topknot! Marj, Bailey looks great :wub: I know he's a happier fluff without the topknot and it'll make your life a lot easier . What a handsome malt :heart:


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Congrats Bailey...you're free!!!  .


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marj, he looks EVEN BETTER sans top-knot!! 
I tried to get my groomer to cut Kitzi's and she won't! She says it would curl! She is probably right but it seems like it covers his eyes! That first photo of Bailey actually looks a bit like Kitzel! 
We still have to try out the lovely bows you sent to HH for the group! Thank you so much! I have been saving them for some big American thingie at the Embassy here---but that probably won't happen soon. I will post when it does.
Until then, enjoy the new freedom of no top-knots!


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

edelweiss said:


> Marj, he looks EVEN BETTER sans top-knot!!
> I tried to get my groomer to cut Kitzi's and she won't! She says it would curl! She is probably right but it seems like it covers his eyes! That first photo of Bailey actually looks a bit like Kitzel!
> We still have to try out the lovely bows you sent to HH for the group! Thank you so much! I have been saving them for some big American thingie at the Embassy here---but that probably won't happen soon. I will post when it does.
> Until then, enjoy the new freedom of no top-knots!


My groomer wouldn't cut Bailey's topknot off so I had to do it myself! LOL!

She waited until I came to pick him up to do it so I could supervise, but she was so nervous. She ended up just trimming it slightly by the eyes, but it wasn't enough. He looked liked a Llaso Apso!

Bailey has a tiny little cowlick, but it mostly lies down flat today. Of course, he never wore a tight topknot. He always restyled his hair as soon as I let him go!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

I would love to try Kitzel w/a visor, but I am not sure it will ever happen. With 2 legs from the hip to the ankle bone shaved down & just starting to turn white again, along w/the front left leg shaved a good 2 inches where he had the IV---well, should the top-knot trim go a-rye I am not sure how we could appear in public! :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Kitzel loves his new Susan Lanci carry bag---and maybe it is because he is so ashamed at his bare legs w/the tufts on the bottom! :blink:


----------



## aksm4 (Nov 28, 2011)

Oh my God Marj , that is what Becky looks like almost all day !!!! this is why i feel like cutting her off also , sick of having to fix it like 10 times a day !!!!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Marj, did she trip hair between the eyes to give the "huge eye" look?


----------



## maltese manica (Nov 6, 2012)

He is cute no matter what


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Marj he looks like a big boy now:wub: no more baby look:wub: he is just so kissable, I am so happy you have little Bailey


----------



## zooeysmom (Aug 1, 2011)

Bailey looks *adorable *w/o the topknot! I think all Malts look just as cute and most are so much happier w/o one.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Oh I love it, he looks adorable...nice job and I am sure he is happier.


----------

